# Help! Billing Smear Collections



## acbarnes (Mar 17, 2008)

Help! I am with a colon and rectal surgical practice. One of my physicians wants to start HPV-DNA testing. He will do this by cystobrush and submit the vial to Quest for testing. He is under the impression he can bill for just the collection of the specimen. 

Is this correct? If so where would I look?


----------

